# How to draw a sea landscape with a plant



## Katerina Draw (Jul 2, 2019)

Dear friends today I offer a free video lesson "how to easily draw a seascape". We together with you for 30 minutes will plunge into amazing pastel painting. In real-time!!! Subscribe to my Youtube channel! I will be very grateful to likes and comments! Thanks in advance! Answer on all questions !!!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM_TheEgiak&feature=youtu.be


----------

